# Switchable indoor/outdoor dryer vent for winter/summer?



## curls00 (Jul 12, 2007)

I was at a hardware store today and while looking for a replacement flapper for my outdoor dryer vent, I noticed two similar products that are basically made to reuse humidity and warm air from an electric dryer exhaust and direct it back into the house.

I immediately thought this might pose a mold problem, but then remembered that it's _prolonged_ moisture in an area that facilitates mold growth. That being said, in the 3 or 4 coldest winter months of the year here in Ottawa, the humidity in my house gets below 10% relative humidity. In my previous home which was 1/3 the size, we had a whole-home humidifier that ran 24/7 and still didn't get the humidity up enough to be comfortable on the coolest days of the year... so I don't want to invest in another one for this new house as my one and only experience has been poor (and it was supposedly a good flow-through kind).

Our lint-trap works extremely well and I have never seen any signs of lint around the mesh screen blocking pests from entering the exhaust vent outside.

Assuming I ONLY redirect the exhaust indoors for maybe the coldest days of the year, would this be advisable? The other 9-10 months it would be directed outdoors as normal.

I mainly am looking to up the humidity level in the house and can monitor this level with a humidistat on the main floor. Also, the laundry room door is never shut (ever), and has a cold-air return in it to help spread the more humid air around the house instead of it sitting in the laundry room.

Any opinions everyone?

Thanks.
Please remember that this is not the southern USA or a coastal (humid) area. I live in an area where it gets BONE DRY in the winter months with relative humidity well below the 15% range, or less, for weeks on-end.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i see no problems doing it as you describe.

DM


----------



## marc412 (Apr 6, 2008)

I live in the U.P. of Michigan and in the winter months the humidity in my house gets real low, I purchased a indoor drier box for Ace hardware.. it's a little box that you plug into your drier exhaust hose... you fill it with water to a line marked inside.. the water does 2 thing.. any lint that comes out the hose gets caught in the water.. and as your drying your clothes it puts moisture in the air. The water is normally good for 6-7 loads before needing to be cleaned and refilled...another good deal is the more moisture you have in the air the cooler you can go on your furnace as it feels warmer at 66-67 with 40% humidity then 70-72 w/10% humidity:thumbup:


----------

